# Perl in Java einbinden



## opuce (14. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein wenig Perl Code in Java einbinden, bzw eine Perl-Funktion aus JAva heraus aufrufen.

Leider habe ich bisher keine sinnvollen Bibliotheken gefunden, da die JPL seid JDK 1.4 nicht mehr zu funktionieren scheint.

Hat da jemand ne Idee?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## byte (14. Dez 2007)

Seit Java 6 gibts ne Standard API zum Einbinden von Scriptsprachen in Java: http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/J2SE/Desktop/scripting/

Musst Du nur mal gucken, ob Du eine Perl-Engine dafür findest, denn perse ist mit Rhino nur eine JavaScript Implementierung direkt mitgeliefert.


----------



## opuce (19. Dez 2007)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort. 
Hab da nur zwei Probleme erstens finde ich keine Perl Engine, die der JSR 223 folgt und zweitens bin ich eigentlich an die Java Version 5 gebunden, weil das die bei uns im Projekt laufende Version ist.

Aber ich habe was anderes gefunden und zwar das Bean Scripting Framework  mit Perl-Engine. Habs allerdings noch nicht getestet. Werd also mal schaun.

Gruß opuce


----------

